# Slanted Font in Opera



## themattbeballin (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello,

I'm newish to FreeBSD (Haven't used it in several years, and it was just a dabble into it. Nothing extreme.) and trying to get it all set up as my main desktop.

Everything is moving along nicely, except Opera seems to have these slanted fonts... and I can't seem to figure out why.

I took a screenshot, as you can see how it's the one with obscure fonts. Any help would be appreciated.

http://ompldr.org/vZGlpcg

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 26, 2012)

I faced that same issue, but strange fonts showed up even on google.com default results, and it was almost unreadable. Temporarily fixed it by moving the TTF font directory elsewhere; and maybe it has been fixed permanently by building opera from ports (or maybe www/opera-next. YMMV ... (Not having that font problem on any sites with either opera any longer AFAIK, but I've not bothered to move the TTF back...)


----------



## themattbeballin (Apr 26, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> I faced that same issue, but strange fonts showed up even on google.com default results, and it was almost unreadable. Temporarily fixed it by moving the TTF font directory elsewhere; and maybe it has been fixed permanently by building opera from ports (or maybe www/opera-next. YMMV ... (Not having that font problem on any sites with either opera any longer AFAIK, but I've not bothered to move the TTF back...)



Thanks for the response. After looking into Opera Next (which is in www/opera-devel), I compiled it with QT support this time, and the fonts smoothed out. After figuring that out, I reinstalled the stable Opera version with QT support and it was fine as well. 

Now, do you have any way to get QT4 to use my GTK+ theme? On ArchLinux I was able to open qtconfig-qt4 and set GTK+ as the GUI style, but I can't seem to get that option on FreeBSD. I only get Cleanlooks, CDE, Motif, Plastique, and Windows as options in qtconfig-qt4.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry, did not more than skim the question. The below is thus not an answer of any sort...

Quit using QT4 on this machine a few years ago, slightly underpowered to recompile it upon qt4- port upgrades. (BTW one can even compile opera without GTK2 iirc.)


----------



## ahavatar (Apr 30, 2012)

You can find where the slanted fonts are from and delete the font files. We don't need ugly unreadble fonts anyway.


----------



## themattbeballin (May 1, 2012)

My problem has been solved, not exactly sure what I did to fix it. I ran *portupgrade* and then rebooted a couple of times due to moving the computer around, and when I started LXDE again, it looked fine. 

Anyway, thanks all for the support.


----------

